# Puppy pooping in the middle of the night - can I change that schedule?



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi! Our new puppy Daisy is 8 weeks 2 days old. She came home to us last Saturday so we've had her for 5 days. She's getting better at potty training and never has any accidents during the night when she's in her crate. The only problem is that she always poops in the middle of the night (I hear her and take her outside.) It would be so nice if she would poop before bed instead of me having to get up again in the night - she already has me up at least 1-2 times for peeing.

I know I can't "make" her poop yet (although she's been pretty good at forcing out a pee as soon as she sees my bag of liver treats!), but do you think changing her feeding schedule would help? Right now we feed her at 8, 12 and 5. Is 5 too late for a puppy to have dinner? Or am I just stuck with a puppy who holds it until I'm finally asleep? :uhoh:

Thanks!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You could change her feeding schedule, but perhaps giving her a longer time outside for a chance to potty would work. Do you take her on a walk before bed? That might make things get moving, so to speak!

Gibbs eats at 7 am, 1 pm, and 6 pm. He doesn't get us up through the night, he poops before bed.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't feed earlier... 5-8 is a long time for a puppy to go between feedings. If you try changing the feeding schedule, maybe give the last meal as late as you can for a few days...

After a few weeks of midnight trips she'll grow up and be able to go all night. Just think of this as practice for when she's a senior and might need to go out in the middle of the night for months on end!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! We don't take her for a walk before bed because we were told by the vet not to take her on walks yet. I would love to go out there though! We take her outside to our backyard, but usually it's so hot she wants to come right back inside. 

Last night she pooped at 4:30 in the morning. This morning she ate breakfast at 7:15 and lunch at 11:30, but she hasn't pooped once. I'm hoping she'll go when she wakes up from her nap.


----------

